# Free pencil drawings for a few GP members!



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm offering a few free drawings of GP member's dogs. I have been drawing for years, and I have just recently taken it up again. Here's an example of my work, though it's not finished as far as a background goes.. here ya go:









Just post some good, clear pics of your pup, and I'll choose one to draw for you.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

do you prefer standing dog pics, sitting dog pics, do you have a preference?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't have a preference, really. 
Hit me with your best shot!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

okay you asked for it, let me did out a few for you


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome.. he will give me the opportunity to work on muscles and such. I will need to get some good pencils and paper from the art store tomorrow, and get started on some Diesel!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have dogs you could play with!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

if you see any pics of him that I posted feel free to use them for your sketches. yay you are gonna sketch the diesel lol. I'm excited!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

DirtyD:  I'm also excited.. I can't wait to see what I come up with after so long away from drawing. 

American_Pit: I will try and do 'em all.. but I will certainly do at least one!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

If you have time, here's a couple of pictures of Gracie.
I always admire those with artistic talent.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow love your drawings please if you get a chance heres a couple of my you could draw


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Not bad at all, lookin good :clap: .... I draw too  mine aint free though..









^^ timed sketch.. 1 hr two days in a row.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This is my all time fave pic of Onyx, and I don't have any sketches of her... think you could whip something up? I'd love it if you could.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella says "CHEESE"!! Nothing better than a pittie smile


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics all, I LOVE Gracie's face and Stan I knew you had mad talent. Indie nice sketches, I look forward to seeing what you do


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

First Drawing.. needs some touch ups and detailing, but pretty much done. I need to go buy some fixative so that it won't smudge, then it's off to DirtyD! Felt good to draw again..  Can't wait to start the next pic!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks GREAT!!! Nice work!  Can't wait to see the others.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indie said:


> American_Pit: I will try and do 'em all.. but I will certainly do at least one!


Oh you don't have to do them all lol. I like to provide several examples so you could just work with which looks best for what you are trying to draw


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

If you don't have too many lined up, can I throw in Dakota?


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> If you don't have too many lined up, can I throw in Dakota?


Feel free!! I will try and get to everyone!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesome 

Here are a few for ideas.
Side view:








Frontal:








Him in better shape but not a good picture to show his structure.








In motion








And structure


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

Indie said:


> First Drawing.. needs some touch ups and detailing, but pretty much done. I need to go buy some fixative so that it won't smudge, then it's off to DirtyD! Felt good to draw again..  Can't wait to start the next pic!


thats awesome! great job! thank you! :clap:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

that is so great! You go girl! Do one of Gargamel if your bored and have time


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Xena.... done!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

lmao That face makes her! Very nice


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks! It's not perfect, I know.. but I had to work on brindle! lol. I hope you like it!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awww thats totally Xena in the pics that I have seen of her.  great job IMO!!!


----------

